# My first successful swirl!!!!



## mare61 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 004nb5.jpg

Here are the soaps I made today. From left to right: Cucumber, Goatmilk-Oatmeal-Honey, Angler & Hunter


----------



## Laurie (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow...those are awesome.

Laurie


----------



## meliblom (Aug 13, 2008)

They all look good. I really like the soft green of the cucumber.


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 13, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## digit (Aug 13, 2008)

Great looking soaps!! I really like the goatmilk honey one.   

Digit


----------



## Chay (Aug 13, 2008)

The swirl looks great, you should be proud.


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 13, 2008)

coooooooooooooooooool!!! 8)

What's the scent of the Angler & Hunter? Those colors are perfect for the name!


----------



## mare61 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you so much   
The Angler & Hunter is scented with Anise EO
I'm wondering if I can duplicate the swirls in the next batch...


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 14, 2008)

great job hope mine look that good someday!


----------



## mandolyn (Aug 14, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much
> The Angler & Hunter is scented with Anise EO
> I'm wondering if I can duplicate the swirls in the next batch...



As long as you get the colors, you should be able to do the swirls again. Did you do in-the-pot or in-the-mold swirls?

I get good results with in-the-pot. I've even gotten swirls in round soap I molded in pvc pipes.

The hunter/fisher people will LOVE them!!


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

How beautiful. I bet they smell delicious!


----------



## retropants (Aug 29, 2008)

oooh! nice!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 31, 2008)

Those look really good!


----------



## Deda (Sep 5, 2008)

Very Pretty, I love the green flecks!


----------



## IanT (Sep 5, 2008)

great job!!! those soaps look awesome!!


----------

